# Best way to cut this maple?



## Fencemender (Mar 26, 2021)

We lost all the branches of what was left of this big old sugar maple.
I’m curious to see what could be found in it for turning blanks and small boards.
Anybody have any advice on the best approach?
Should I throw it on the sawmill and just slab my way on through, or harvest chunks by chainsaw?
Pretty much hollow in the middle, but some areas of good thickness around the edges still.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 26, 2021)

Since it's hollow on the inside, I'd hit it with the chainsaw if I was doing it. But let's see what everyone else thinks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 26, 2021)

I would likely bust it down the center with sawmill or chainsaw then look for the sound parts to see if it looks like slabs or just bowl blanks. Might have to quarter it to get a couple slabs off the face of each quarter. Pretty sure there will be at least 1 quarter that wont be worth milling boards. Just grab the thick spots with your chainsaw on the sides that dont look boardy...
Those healing growth areas along the crack may need cast or at least stabilized to get a purdy bowl outta it. Just keep in mind, if it heads your way when you are feeling it, RUN

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 26, 2021)

If t was mine I'd chunk that whole thing up for turning stock. An awful lot of it would be wasted trying to get a few boards out of it and it would take a lot of work for very little gain. Theres going to be a lot of rot and punky wood not to mention the insects. Tuning stock can be put in a microwave or oven to kill the bugs. Not everyone has access to a iln to kill bugs in lumber. Theres other tree's out there that are better candidates for boards and lumber.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 27, 2021)

Have you dropped the tree yet? Looking at it again and I think you would have to be really lucky to have anything but turning blanks. I zoomed in on the branch, what I thought was a branch and it's already composted. Can I change my mind? Chainsaw the fool outen that rough looking thing.


----------



## Fencemender (Mar 27, 2021)

Sure you can! I have not dropped it yet. Gonna be a few days before I can get to it. It sure is rough, just hoping to salvage a few gems.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 27, 2021)

Note: the underside of the branch area usually has at least a little curl figure. It looks like the crotch figure may have rotted but if it's not too far gone, spalted crotch figure is really colorful usually.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 21, 2021)

What happened? Did the Indians get him or did he sneak away? I just realized we never saw the second episode of man vs maple...


----------



## Fencemender (May 21, 2021)

Ha! Still here, and so is the tree. I’m a high school teacher and will have a whole lot more time on my hands in three weeks!! Keep you posted!

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## sprucegum (May 28, 2021)

I used to cut trees like that but I have gotten a little more cautious in my old age. They can be pretty easy to bring down and also very dangerous, very unpredictable. I have a few similar specimens on my property, sometimes if my son is around with his big excavator he will knock them down to size from a safe distance. I would just chunk it up into firewood and pick out the turning blanks that look promising. Lots of BTU's in that old maple when you are blocking and splitting it, and even more when you burn it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

